# Midnight Release Party!



## Sam (Mar 25, 2013)

*Animal Crossing: New Leaf Midnight Release Thread*

So,will any of you be joining me in downloading the game as soon as the clock strikes midnight? Unfortunately, I'm in Europe so I'll have to wait until June 14th, but the excitement is still there!

If you're not downloading, is there a reason for this? Do you not trust downloads? Or just prefer hard copies?

*Next Release:* _June 9th - North America._

Discuss!


----------



## Bri (Mar 25, 2013)

I'll be staying up till midnight on June 9th, too! I'll let the game download while I'm sleeping so that I can play it in the morning.


----------



## aikatears (Mar 25, 2013)

Midnight party!!! just me and the game and whoever else is on hehe


----------



## Joey (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm getting the physical because I trust it more.


----------



## Sam (Mar 25, 2013)

Joey said:


> I'm getting the physical because I trust it more.



Why is this though??


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 25, 2013)

Sam said:


> Why is this though??



I prefer a physical copy as well.
I just like having them separate in case something were to happen to one or the other.
I also just like having something physical and not just 1's and 0's.


----------



## VillageDweller (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm just gonna get it off Amazon, as I always do with games now.
They're cheaper. 

Looking forward to it so much though. Hopefully I can play with some more people than I ever did before (I only had a handful of people to visit on CF. Now I'll have loads! )


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 25, 2013)

I'll get my physical copy.  I always like having hard copies of good games :3


----------



## LeAckerman (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm not going to download it. But I will join in the midnight party. It sounds like fun


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm downloading it. So much easier than having to go out and get a hard copy, and it saves me from waiting/going out at midnight.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 25, 2013)

Yah I keep saying I'm going to buy the physical copy but I might get lazy and just end up downloading it.

I do trust a hard copy more, though I have no solid reasons why...


----------



## MisterM (Mar 25, 2013)

Actually, my dad pre-ordered the hard copy for me. But that won't stop me from staying up until midnight to watch the countdown reach 0 days 0 hours 0 minutes and 0 seconds.


----------



## MadamSpringy (Mar 25, 2013)

I trust a hard copy more, although I'm not exactly sure why either. I've just had bad experiences with technology, and I don't want to lose my game if my 3DS stops working. Plus, I'd have to buy a bigger memory card if I'm going to download the game.

Mostly I just like physically holding the game in my hand and collecting the case/booklet. 
But I'll totally join in with any midnight party releases, here or in the UK!


----------



## Bree (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm going to buy the physical copy. I like having the box and little booklet. C: 
And as nice as downloading sounds, I'm scared because many people who downloaded the Japanese copy have had bad glitches and data being corrupted, but maybe Nintendo fixed that in the patch..


----------



## Bulbadragon (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm getting the physical copy. It's been on preorder for months. Maybe a year. I just don't like downloads of games. It feels like I'm playing a demo because all the games I have or have ever had are physical copies.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 25, 2013)

I'll join you at the midnight download haha. Then later that morning, I'll head to the store with my fianc? and buy the cartridge copy for him


----------



## Username (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't really like the idea of downloading. It just seems to risky, having all the information on the 3ds without a card or anything.
Don't say this is an old persons point of view, im probabely younger than most of you on here!


----------



## amped4jr88 (Mar 25, 2013)

I have the physical copy preordered and plan to go pick it up as soon as gamestop opens. I prefer the physical copy incase something would happen to my 3ds (paranoid) but mostly just cuz I would also like the box and manuals and everything to go with all my other AC games.  I will be a bit jealous of those who get it at midnight though hehe


----------



## Trundle (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm getting a physical copy, but since it's a Sunday, I'm not sure whether or not I'll be able to get it that day (especially because I haven't even pre-ordered it yet >_< ) 
The reason I want (or even need) a physical copy is because I don't have enough room on my SD card to download it, and I don't want to buy another one. There is also the whole thing about how I like to have these things separate so that I can sell them all separately. If I were to not want my AC:NL game anymore years and years down the road, I could sell it for some money to go toward another game.


----------



## Haihappen (Mar 25, 2013)

I will also download it at Midnight! (June 14th though)


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm getting a physical copy because I trust it more, I want the booklet, and I've had it preordered since the 3ds came out.  Also I'd rather not start this game when it's all dark and such.  I'm going to get up super early and force my mom to dive me to GameStop so I can buy it right away.


----------



## Schim (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm getting physical because I can get it potentially $11 cheaper.


----------



## NightFlame750 (Mar 25, 2013)

Got 2 $20 Eshop cards for $12 each!!!    Which means $16 cheaper total! Ha! Best...discount......EVER!!!!!!!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm very confused on all of these posts saying they trust the physical copies more.

What does trust have to do with a virtual or physical copy of the same exact thing?
regardless of if it's a hard copy or a downloaded one, it's still the same thing to the 3DS. The only difference is that the virtual one is all saved onto your 3DS/SD card instead of on the game cart.

If it's a matter of trust in regard of potential problems, I'd think that the physical copy would be worse. You could lose it, it could break/stop working. To me a downloaded one would be better because you can't lose it and the only way it can break is if you break your whole 3DS.


----------



## Sam (Mar 25, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm very confused on all of these posts saying they trust the physical copies more.
> 
> What does trust have to do with a virtual or physical copy of the same exact thing?
> regardless of if it's a hard copy or a downloaded one, it's still the same thing to the 3DS. The only difference is that the virtual one is all saved onto your 3DS/SD card instead of on the game cart.
> ...



^This.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 25, 2013)

For me I'm much more likely to break a handheld system than I am a game cartridge. And mt level of organization with games is that they are never outside their container if I'm not playing them. And the container is always on the shelf. The only way I could see me losing a cartridge is only possible if someone takes it from me.

I also like having the boxes neatly organized on a shelf~ :3


----------



## SockHead (Mar 25, 2013)

Might actually download it now after reading Gallows post


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 25, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Might actually download it now after reading Gallows post



This is the decision you were looking for. *waves hand*


----------



## Tammyface (Mar 25, 2013)

I like to get a physical copy only because of the experience of going to the store, walking in, finding the game and holding it in your hand, paying, walking back to the car and then ripping it open and looking through the little booklet! It makes me so anxious and excited and it's what makes the release day so awesome and momentous  I also wouldn't want to get it an midnight only because I'd get too tired around 3 a.m. and have to stop playing () and then be groggy the next day.


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 25, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm very confused on all of these posts saying they trust the physical copies more.
> 
> What does trust have to do with a virtual or physical copy of the same exact thing?
> regardless of if it's a hard copy or a downloaded one, it's still the same thing to the 3DS. The only difference is that the virtual one is all saved onto your 3DS/SD card instead of on the game cart.
> ...




Although my decision is based completely on wanting a physical copy for the book and case, there are faults that can occur with a digital copy.

Initial downloads can always cause issue (though Nintendo has much fewer than other systems), and when filling up an SD card, you risk memory slowing down and thus lags and such with gameplay.  Also if mistakes were made by Nintendo in the e-shop, and you download a game with problems, it can corrupt the entire drive, and, granted I'm positive Nintendo will let you re-download your game on a new SD card, it is still a bit of a hassle.

I never thought about these things for the 3DS.  Being a tech guy, I just went in to read more.  Most of the problems with corrupt cards seem more or less user error, and are at times full card lag.  Most of the time it is a specific, avoidable problem, but even Nintendo makes mistakes.

But by all means, there is no doubt in my mind that downloading NL as opposed to buying a physical copy of NL will not bring you problems unless you are pushing the limits of your drive space.  There is no real fear in a corrupted ACNL download.


----------



## Torotix (Mar 25, 2013)

Plus if you're worried about speeds and whatnot, it doesn't cost that much to upgrade to a higher quality/faster SD card. I'll definitely be buying a new one before I download it.

I don't know why people are like "ohh but I want the box/booklet". Be honest people, how many of you leave your game boxes in your closet and never look at them again? And again, which nintendo games are actually given booklets these days? They give you a flyer, 2 pages at best. The manual is contained within the cartridge for digital viewing only. And since the strategy guide is confirmed, it seems silly to base your debate on wanting the box or booklet.
The only reason I can see someone choosing the cartridge copy is the price to be honest.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 25, 2013)

Dark Moon didn't even come with a booklet. It came with a little folded sheet of paper(surprisingly). A lot of games just came in the box and that's it, other than Nintendo games that come with the rewards code.


----------



## Peoki (Mar 25, 2013)

There are pros and cons to buying the physical copy vs digital download. It all comes down to personal preference, I guess. I like having the game cases regardless of the lacking pamphlets and storing them away after removing the cart. 

I'm against downloading full retail games off the eshop because Nintendo doesn't use an account system like the PSN Store, Steam, etc. I'll admit that it is much more convenient to have digital downloads as you'll have quicker access to all games, however I've had my DS system stolen before and I wouldn't want to re-purchase everything again if such a situation came up.


----------



## Marky Mark (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm still on the fence about digital vs. physical, but personally I kind of like the enjoyment of going out and buying the game, and the anticipation of playing it when you get back home. It's nostalgic.


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 25, 2013)

I know it may seem a bit silly, but seeing the box makes me much happier than just having it on  my 3ds.


----------



## Kip (Mar 25, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> I know it may seem a bit silly, but seeing the box makes me much happier than just having it on  my 3ds.



Yeah, i know how you feel. I love having the actual case, it adds to my collection.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 25, 2013)

I like all the cases for the games I've bought. They're like trophies for me! Even though half of them haven't been beaten for various reasons. Hey, I'll get to them! I finally beat Sonic Riders after ignoring it for like... 6 years. And screwed up my thumb for a few weeks in the process! 

Boxes just look nice. :3 It's just too bad Nintendo doesn't make booklets anymore. They were my favorite part of buying games outside the game itself! I had a little thing to carry around with me all the time and just read! Sometimes I STILL read the Population Growing booklet.


----------



## Tammyface (Mar 25, 2013)

Torotix said:


> I don't know why people are like "ohh but I want the box/booklet". Be honest people, how many of you leave your game boxes in your closet and never look at them again?


.....I actually do sometimes LOL
I like to marvel at all the boxes and stuff


----------



## Kip (Mar 25, 2013)

There ain't no way I'd stuff my precious animal crossing into a closet!


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a big ol' game rental store display shelf (grandparents used to run a video store when I was a baby) that I can fill with games! Why on earth would I throw em in a closet! Not that they'd fit in my closet.. |:


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2013)

I am getting physical b/cos box art is sexier + i can leave da house mayb get a streetpass b/cos i am desperate and lose weight it's a win-win-win


----------



## Mary (Mar 26, 2013)

I'll download. Sounds fun!


----------



## tigereyes86 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'll join the midnight party, but I'm getting the physical game (also the 14th here!).  1. It's cheaper 2. It's getting sent on the Wednesday so I'll probably get it on the Thursday as the company has never failed to get games to me the next day 3. If I don't have it by the release date of the 14th, I get ?5 back on their release date guarantee so potentially it's even cheaper still.
I used shopto to preorder and right now, they're comparable with Amazon and do next day delivery if ordering before 5pm for free.  As I say, they've never been late yet so I thought it was worth it!  Still want it now though hahaha!!!


----------



## MadamSpringy (Mar 26, 2013)

Though it might seem silly and unreasonable, many people, including myself, just like walking into the store, buying the game, holding it all the way home, then ripping the plastic off in excitement and cracking the case open. Even if they no longer give you the thicker booklets, I think it's the experience that people like the best, and collecting the cases. Like someone said, it's nostalgic. c:

Although knowing me, I might just download it at midnight anyway because I'd be so impatient and giddy. Hmm, I wonder if I have enough money for a digital and physical copy... xD


----------



## MistyWater (Mar 26, 2013)

I'll be getting the physical copy the following day/evening. I can wait a bit longer.
When it comes to digital copies of anything I'm always afraid I'll either accidentally lose the SD card the game is downloaded on or the downloaded game will get accidentally deleted or something. That's why I prefer the physical copies. So I'll know it's where I can find it without worry.


----------



## comic321 (Mar 26, 2013)

physical. The only digital things I want are certain eshop games & dlc.


----------



## Anna (Mar 26, 2013)

I bought mine from Amazon, it will come on the day which means I won't have to download it at midnight haha


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Mar 26, 2013)

I will be waiting up until midnight on the 9th and downloading. I don't want to wait one second longer than necessary to play  The only reason I would want the physical copy is that I want *some* cartridge to put into my 3DSXL. I'm worried about leaving that hole with nothing in it to get dusty or something. I'm a weirdo. I'll find something else though.


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 26, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I am getting physical b/cos box art is sexier + i can leave da house mayb get a streetpass b/cos i am desperate and lose weight it's a win-win-win



U GO GRL


----------



## souljahbill (Mar 26, 2013)

I plan on downloading most, if not all, my 3DS games. I love having everything there in 1 spot.


----------



## Pickles (Mar 26, 2013)

I want the physical game, just for the principle of the thing. LOL If I'm paying full price for a game, I want it in my hand, not just digitally out there.  Of course, I'm also in the group that prefers to hold it, and drool over the box, etc.


----------



## Valerie (Mar 26, 2013)

I am wondering: has anyone ever downloaded a game at midnight before?

I wonder because NoA is based in California. So, would those in different time zones have to wait till past midnight to be able to download?  Or will it be released exactly at midnight eastern standard time- in which case could those in central and mountain time download before midnight?


----------



## Justin (Mar 26, 2013)

Valerie said:


> I am wondering: has anyone ever downloaded a game at midnight before?
> 
> I wonder because NoA is based in California. So, would those in different time zones have to wait till past midnight to be able to download?  Or will it be released exactly at midnight eastern standard time- in which case could those in central and mountain time download before midnight?



It's 9PM PST / 12AM EST for North America. Europe will be midnight UK time if I remember correctly.


----------



## Tammyface (Mar 26, 2013)

Justin said:


> It's 9PM PST / 12AM EST for North America. Europe will be midnight UK time if I remember correctly.


WAIT SO if we live in the PST time zone... we can order it on June 8th? 
Then again, I still want to get the physical copy. I'm so torn!


----------



## Justin (Mar 26, 2013)

Tammyface said:


> WAIT SO if we live in the PST time zone... we can order it on June 8th?
> Then again, I still want to get the physical copy. I'm so torn!



Yes, you'll have it at 9PM on the 8th if you download.


----------



## Schim (Mar 26, 2013)

Apparently it can take a while to download at midnight too. Japan had a problem with it, so I heard.

So midnight release could be more like a 2am or 3am release (when you eventually get it downloaded and can play).


----------



## aikatears (Mar 26, 2013)

Schim said:


> Apparently it can take a while to download at midnight too. Japan had a problem with it, so I heard.
> 
> So midnight release could be more like a 2am or 3am release (when you eventually get it downloaded and can play).


depends on how many people are downloading...heard that it takes about 45 mins give or take (could be faster or slower for some) But if tons are trying to download at the same time...I am just hoping I can get in on first wave.


----------



## JCnator (Mar 26, 2013)

Last time I tried to download a game launching midnight EDT was Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon. I started the download it at 12:01 AM, and it finished on around 12:45 on my Internet Speed of around 300kbs. That game is sized around 6,480 blocks (810 MBs), and apparently, there weren't that much of people downloading it at same time.

If I download my North American version of ACNL within the same exact time and Internet configuration, then it'll probably take approximately 40 minutes to finish downloading assuming that it's around 5,655 blocks (according to my Japanese version).
I should mention that Animal Crossing isn't as popular here as it is in Japan, so there will be certainly less people attempting to download the same game. Regardless of when you download the game, you're going to have a consistent downloading speed. Most people are opting for physical medias anyway, so you won't have to worry too much.


----------



## the_bria (Mar 26, 2013)

i prefer physical copies.  it just doesn't feel the same with digital.  i'm the same way with music.  i still go out and buy cds and then put them on my ipod. lol
also, i already pre-ordered my game from game stop and chose to have them deliver it (i'm lazy).  i've waited three years for this game, i can wait a few days more.


----------



## erce (Mar 27, 2013)

I am going physical, although I may be greedy and go digital as well.... One thing, in the UK, I usually get the physical game before actual release. For example I now have Luigis Manson 2 in my hot hands, and the official release day is Friday.

So for less money, I get to play the game sooner, and have a physical copy. The day that Nintendo price their digital downloads lower than the physical copy AND use an account based system rather than console based is when I go fully digital.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 27, 2013)

Digital because AC is the kind of game that you take everywhere with you


----------



## tigereyes86 (Mar 27, 2013)

erce, where did you order from you lucky sod?!
And agree totally, until it's cheaper to download and have an account type deal, I'm of the same mind as you!


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 27, 2013)

Maybe not at 12:00 AM, (from Thursday) but expect me to be in your town on Friday! (The day after.)


----------



## Lauren (Mar 27, 2013)

I will join you although I thought about getting a physical copy but downloading it seems like the best choice


----------



## ACking (Mar 27, 2013)

I really kinda want the digital. Ill play it all night.


----------



## Sora (Mar 27, 2013)

ACking said:


> I really kinda want the digital. Ill play it all night.



Same here.


----------



## Peachk33n (Mar 27, 2013)

Im going to be getting the digital! Ill be refreshing the eShop like every 2 seconds until its up! hahaha 

I just hope I have things to do in the game with it being so late at night


----------



## taygo (Mar 27, 2013)

I am gettting two games. One download most likely and than the normal game. I am forcing my bf to play.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 11, 2013)

I am getting a psychical copy because I already paid it and the guide off.
I didn't know there was going to be a digital version when I pre-ordered my copy.


----------



## Claudiee (Apr 14, 2013)

Physical for the win! (Only because I can get it cheaper that way...) ;3;


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 14, 2013)

Claudiee said:


> Physical for the win! (Only because I can get it cheaper that way...) ;3;



Physical for the win!


----------



## Mary (Apr 14, 2013)

Download FTW! (If ur impatient like me!)


----------



## Zen (Apr 14, 2013)

Physical since I have to buy a 3ds with it anyway.


----------



## laceydearie (Apr 14, 2013)

Physical. I'm saving money and plus I can drive over to Gamestop when it opens at 11am to get it. I'm not one to stay up till midnight, especially for a game. Plus, I trust physical more, and my whole collection is physical so why change habits? 
yeah..


----------



## Stargirl (Apr 14, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> I prefer a physical copy as well.
> I just like having them separate in case something were to happen to one or the other.
> I also just like having something physical and not just 1's and 0's.



Same. 
The only bad part about physical is that I can't have AC:NL & LMK in my 3DS at the same time and that I have to wait until 10 o' clock to get the game. >_<


----------



## Fieryguns (May 1, 2013)

Le Digital. I need this game and always want it on my 3DS


----------



## Cottonball (May 1, 2013)

:<

I wont get it midnight I will be going to the mall when it opens to get my copy of it~


----------



## Leonn (May 1, 2013)

I'm going physical, for 1, i had stuff to trade in for it, thus mine is basically free, 2. downloads  have no future trade in value(i don't plan on trading it in but still) also, if something happens to my 3ds, i want my games.


----------



## JLou (May 1, 2013)

Since I preordered the bundle, I'm getting digital. But I like that -- it'll always be on me 3DS! I'm prone to losing physical copies of games... :/ 

That being said, I'll probably still be awake at midnight and too excited to get to sleep..


----------



## CHR:)S (May 1, 2013)

I'm getting digital but I must wait until 11PM because it's coming with my bundle!


----------



## Lisha (May 2, 2013)

14th of June here, lol. I'll be avoiding the forums until I get my game. T____T;;;


----------



## Boccages (May 2, 2013)

I will try and do so on the 8th at night to download the game.


----------



## only kadaj (May 2, 2013)

Digital, cause i'm getting the bundle. It's one of those games I like to play alot to get everything open then play for 15-45min every day after that. If I go digital then I don't have to worry about carrying it around and swapping out the games. Less chance for me to lose it that way.


----------



## Wilemina (May 7, 2013)

I'm in England too and have ordered New Leaf from shopto. Monster Hunter arrived a day early, so hopefully New Leaf will to!!


----------



## Eirrinn (May 7, 2013)

I like having physical. I preordered it at my local gamestop so I'm just going to be stalking all the workers until they give me my copy! >:l


----------



## Julie (May 7, 2013)

joinin' in on the midnight release download party.


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 7, 2013)

Wilemina said:


> I'm in England too and have ordered New Leaf from shopto. Monster Hunter arrived a day early, so hopefully New Leaf will to!!



Amazing, I've preordered from there too and I'm hopeful for a day early as they're posting it on the Wednesday!


----------



## Cevan (May 7, 2013)

I plan to stay up an download it at midnight on June 9, then when it's finished I'll start my game and get my tent, walk around town a little, then get off and continue playing in the morning.


----------



## Spudster (May 7, 2013)

I be getting the physical trust it more myself.

Got A few games on my 3DS A software fault happened reseted my system and lost those games, Lucky they where only 5 dollars but still I have had my Nintendogs game for over 10 years.


----------



## Tide of Wonders (May 7, 2013)

I can't wait to download this game at midnight and play it all night!


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX (May 7, 2013)

Definitely getting it at midnight! Why do it any other way? lol I also want to do it because I'm a nighttime Animal Crossing gamer. Fits my style!  Looking forward to partying with other friends who are getting it!


----------



## Wilemina (May 7, 2013)

I've already paid for my cartridge pre-order from shop to.net.  But I also plan on getting Donkey Kong at the end of the month which means that with Monster Hunter and Luigi's Mansion 2, I'd be entitled to a free game.  I could download New Leaf so that it'd always be on my machine and keep the cartridge for collectors purposes.  However, would I be right in assuming that the digital version and the cartridge version *wouldn't* share save data?


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 7, 2013)

Wilemina said:


> I've already paid for my cartridge pre-order from shop to.net.  But I also plan on getting Donkey Kong at the end of the month which means that with Monster Hunter and Luigi's Mansion 2, I'd be entitled to a free game.  I could download New Leaf so that it'd always be on my machine and keep the cartridge for collectors purposes.  However, would I be right in assuming that the digital version and the cartridge version *wouldn't* share save data?



Nintendo says that's the case, but we don't know yet.  If you switch the cartridge game on and it creates Extra Data (this goes on the SD Card), then there will be interference problems...  If you then went on to use the digital version, the extra data would be overwritten and from then on, each time you switched between physical and digital.  We'll just have to wait and see I'm afraid, I never believe companies until I try it for myself so until we find out by playing it, I wouldn't like to definitely say one way or the other.


----------



## Cinnamoos (May 7, 2013)

YAY MIDNIGHT PARTY. c:
To be honest I'll probably just be in bed, waiting for midnight.
I wonder, is it midnight EST or PST?


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 7, 2013)

EST Midnight, 9pm PST or so ^^


----------



## Cinnamoos (May 7, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> EST Midnight, 9pm PST or so ^^


Thank you. c: Wow I wish I lived on PST. I'm really bad at staying up late...


----------



## Tapa (May 7, 2013)

I shall be joining none of you for the midnight release. xP I'll be trying to get some sleep since I'm getting the bundle thing. The wait from the walk to and from the store is going to kill me.


----------



## Mikey (May 7, 2013)

Yep I'll be up at midnight spamming this thread. Cya guys there


----------



## Cevan (May 7, 2013)

It's a shame for us midnight purchasers that we'll have to wait until morning to get access to the shops, but oh well.


----------



## legendarysaiken (May 7, 2013)

I'll be watching movies or doing stuff with my wife while I wait for ACNL to download at midnight.
She's mad because she has to wait to get the physical copy the next morning from Gamestop


----------



## aikatears (May 7, 2013)

Cevan said:


> It's a shame for us midnight purchasers that we'll have to wait until morning to get access to the shops, but oh well.



true but you can prepare for the shops by getting items to sell for cash, water plants, talking to your villagers and more.


----------



## Cevan (May 7, 2013)

aikatears said:


> true but you can prepare for the shops by getting items to sell for cash, water plants, talking to your villagers and more.



Hmm, good point. I'll be sure to grab lots of fruit and seashells to sell in the morning.


----------



## Sleepy (May 7, 2013)

Unfortunately, I won't be downloading at midnight. I don't have a 3DS yet, so I pre-ordered the AC:NL 3DS XL with the game downloaded on it  

I like the download because I can keep another DS game in my 3DS while I play. And I always lose games and cases. It just seems really convenient to me.


----------



## Newleafnewlife (May 7, 2013)

The reason im getting a hard copy is because i don't have enough space on my SD card and i don't really want to delete anything.....


----------



## Tommytulip (May 7, 2013)

I'll be downloading it, probably not at midnight because I don't want to be exhausted for school in the morning (especially since it'll be a Monday). I'll probably just download it in the morning and it'll be ready when I get home.


----------



## runekey (May 8, 2013)

Steam and digital games on my PSP have made me comfortable enough with digital copies to prefer them on my 3DS. Even though Nintendo's account system leaves a lot to be desired, I can't live without the convenience of all of my games being a click away


----------



## legendarysaiken (May 8, 2013)

runekey said:


> Steam and digital games on my PSP have made me comfortable enough with digital copies to prefer them on my 3DS. Even though Nintendo's account system leaves a lot to be desired, I can't live without the convenience of all of my games being a click away



I agree. And I had my PSPGo set up where I bought a couple PSP games, and it made things way more convenient. No swapping games, and no worrying about them falling out of your pocket. It's nice.


Besides, I can't tell you how many times I bumped my cartridge out of place on Wild World and ruined an hours worth of gaming.


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 8, 2013)

legendarysaiken said:


> Besides, I can't tell you how many times I bumped my cartridge out of place on Wild World and ruined an hours worth of gaming.



Aw man that happened to me last night, almost threw it to the flooor in a fit of rage when I realised my old nemesis Resetti was gonna show up


----------



## MadisonCrossing (May 12, 2013)

Tommytulip said:


> I'll be downloading it, probably not at midnight because I don't want to be exhausted for school in the morning (especially since it'll be a Monday). I'll probably just download it in the morning and it'll be ready when I get home.


I feel so bad that you have school!  I get off...June 5th, I think, but waiting will be so much suspense! I'll ask my parents if I can download it - if I do, is it automatically saved to the 3DS, and how do you pay for it? My parents probably know but I was just wondering...I'm only 12!


----------



## Nami (May 12, 2013)

As long as there is a midnight release at GameStop, I'll join  hahah, picking up my new xl and a physical copy for the bf. Hope they do a midnight release, see if I can meet people in rl who play  Mine will be pre downloaded, but I do prefer physical, I just like it more, I collect games, never trade them in unless they are just so god awful xD.


----------



## NinjanaMin (May 12, 2013)

If GAME is good to me with this order (They've never let me down in the past!) Then I might be able to join you all as I usually get my orders from them a day before release.... ;D


----------



## chronic (May 12, 2013)

Tommytulip said:


> I'll be downloading it, probably not at midnight because I don't want to be exhausted for school in the morning (especially since it'll be a Monday). I'll probably just download it in the morning and it'll be ready when I get home.



lol please. This will count as a holiday for me. Or maybe I'll just say that I had to miss class for religious purposes


----------



## Cevan (May 12, 2013)

Tommytulip said:


> I'll be downloading it, probably not at midnight because I don't want to be exhausted for school in the morning (especially since it'll be a Monday). I'll probably just download it in the morning and it'll be ready when I get home.



Wait why would it be Monday? New Leaf comes out midnight Sunday...


----------



## Nami (May 12, 2013)

I think they meant they'd be exhausted on a Monday, which is bad Loool.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 12, 2013)

I'm pre-ordering the bundle off Amazon. Hopefully it will come a day early like when i pre-ordered Pokemon Black :3


----------



## Cevan (May 12, 2013)

Nami said:


> I think they meant they'd be exhausted on a Monday, which is bad Loool.



Not quite. They were saying how they plan to download it, but not at midnight due to it being Monday and they'll have school. However, the game is released 12:00 AM Sunday, June 9, so I have no idea why they think they won't be able to play it until after school.


----------



## Purin (May 12, 2013)

I'm going to get the hard copy of it.
I prefer it because I like having the case, pamphlet, and just the hard copy itself. 
Also...if something were to happen to my 3DS (Which I highly doubt ever will. I take good care of my stuff). But let's just say if it fell by accident (or maybe even got stolen) then I won't have to worry about losing my games along with it.

Over all, it's also just a personal preference. I also prefer buying an actual book than buying a kindle/nook and downloading books.
I like holding it and having it on my shelf xD.

But I doubt I will get the game right on June 9th.
I have pre ordered games before from Game Stop (Harvest Moon) and they are usually a day or two late unfortunately.


----------



## Nooblord (May 12, 2013)

I'll be downloading it at midnight, and start laying out my town with patterns and whatnot, so when morning comes around I'd design my path and get straight to landscaping/making bells.
I don't play online until I'm content with how my town looks.


----------



## laceydearie (May 12, 2013)

Cevan said:


> Not quite. They were saying how they plan to download it, but not at midnight due to it being Monday and they'll have school. However, the game is released 12:00 AM Sunday, June 9, so I have no idea why they think they won't be able to play it until after school.



They're thinking, as I read this, "The game comes out at 11:59pm June 9th." Not 11:59pm Saturday, so that's why.


----------



## Mars (May 12, 2013)

Is anyone getting it at midnight over in Walmart (the 24hr ones)? I was told this is possible too.
I already have a pre-order with Gamestop, but I'm getting a second one for my niece.


----------



## SFFRulesOK (May 13, 2013)

Aww, y'all are making me worried that Gamestop won't have my pre-order available on Sunday. I was thinking about going digital, but then my husband suprised me by pre-buying the game for me since he has a membership there. Since it's already paid for, I would feel bad about downloading it or picking it up elsewhere if it's not available on release day.

I guess I'll wait and see what happens. If I can't get it, I may see if I can find it somewhere else, (Walmart?), and then ask for a refund. 

Either way, I'll still hang around for the midnight party, just to see pics, town names and villagers, whatever people feel like sharing!


----------



## PapaNer (May 13, 2013)

I think I need to clear this up.  The game comes out Sunday in NA, so that means Sunday MORNING midnight, the very beginning of Sunday you can download.  Villagers will be asleep after the initial ceremony I think, right?  

Also, Gamestop has never not had enough copies to satisfy pre-orders.  The one in my town usually orders at least the number to satisfy, plus X, where X is how the pre-order trend has been going (Say, 100 people have preordered in 10 months, they'll get 100 and 20.  For 200 they'd get 240.  Something like that).

Japan did sell out, but mobile gaming is WAY bigger there than it is here.


----------



## legendarysaiken (May 13, 2013)

Well, I'm hoping while my digital copy is downloading, my wife and I can go to Gamestop at midnight to pick up her copy.


----------



## JLou (May 13, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> I think I need to clear this up.  The game comes out Sunday in NA, so that means Sunday MORNING midnight, the very beginning of Sunday you can download.  Villagers will be asleep after the initial ceremony I think, right?
> 
> Also, Gamestop has never not had enough copies to satisfy pre-orders.  The one in my town usually orders at least the number to satisfy, plus X, where X is how the pre-order trend has been going (Say, 100 people have preordered in 10 months, they'll get 100 and 20.  For 200 they'd get 240.  Something like that).
> 
> Japan did sell out, but mobile gaming is WAY bigger there than it is here.



The three GameStop stores that are near me all told me that they will ONLY get enough copies to fill pre-orders, no extras at all.  At the first store I thought the guy was just saying that to get me to pre-order, but when I did finally pre-order it at the store that's closest to my house, the manager there said that it was up to Nintendo, and they are only allowing them to order enough to fill their pre-orders.  Perhaps Nintendo is doing that to get us to switch to digital versions?


----------



## PapaNer (May 13, 2013)

JLou said:


> The three GameStop stores that are near me all told me that they will ONLY get enough copies to fill pre-orders, no extras at all.  At the first store I thought the guy was just saying that to get me to pre-order, but when I did finally pre-order it at the store that's closest to my house, the manager there said that it was up to Nintendo, and they are only allowing them to order enough to fill their pre-orders.  Perhaps Nintendo is doing that to get us to switch to digital versions?




Actually that makes sense now.  ACNL does have a modified game cart for extra space for all that needs to be on there, so perhaps Nintendo is going mostly with custom orders.

Thanks for bringing that up.  I now think you should DEF PREORDER.  I'm gonna talk to the guys at my GameStop when I go up there tonight and I'll post if I find something out.


----------



## JLou (May 13, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> Actually that makes sense now.  ACNL does have a modified game cart for extra space for all that needs to be on there, so perhaps Nintendo is going mostly with custom orders.
> 
> Thanks for bringing that up.  I now think you should DEF PREORDER.  I'm gonna talk to the guys at my GameStop when I go up there tonight and I'll post if I find something out.



I am curious to hear what GameStop stores in other states are saying.  Also, I wonder how many pre-orders are needed in order for them to do a midnight release (or is that not based on pre-orders?).  I highly doubt my GameStop would do a midnight release for New Leaf.  I know a lot of my friends play the game, but somehow I don't see it as a huge seller here.  I'd sure love to get my hands on my bundle at midnight though, so I can do my system transfer and then be all ready to play bright and early Sunday morning.

I almost wish I hadn't ordered the bundle so I could just download it at midnight and play right away, but I've waited years for this.  A few more hours won't hurt


----------



## Mairmalade (May 13, 2013)

I've always thought I would be buying a physical copy, but it really doesn't matter to me. If I'm near a Gamestop anytime soon I'll probably just preorder it because I do want to pick up the official guide book for the checklists anyway.


----------



## JKDOS (May 13, 2013)

I pre-ordered my hardcopy back when it first came available through gamestop. So I will keep my hardcopy.

Besides. i want to conserve space on my SD card for E-shop games and ScreenShots.


----------



## laceydearie (May 13, 2013)

JLou said:


> The three GameStop stores that are near me all told me that they will ONLY get enough copies to fill pre-orders, no extras at all.  At the first store I thought the guy was just saying that to get me to pre-order, but when I did finally pre-order it at the store that's closest to my house, the manager there said that it was up to Nintendo, and they are only allowing them to order enough to fill their pre-orders.  Perhaps Nintendo is doing that to get us to switch to digital versions?



And this issue is exactly why I paid off my game in full last month and am bringing my receipt with me, no matter how worn down. My Gamestop usually does amazing with pre-orders, but I prefer to be better safe than sorry.


----------



## Klainette (May 13, 2013)

ugh the mall near my house doesn't open till like 12 (noon). So I'll be getting the game a full 12 hours after some people ;w; 

Oh well. If I can wait a few years, I can wait a few hours.


----------



## Blueyoshi (May 13, 2013)

I'll be at a music festival the 14th,... I'll be back home on the 17th, but I've got some exam on the 18th and 19th... summer holidays after that though xD So i'm probably gonna download it the morning of the 19th so that I can play when i'm back home


----------



## Sam (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, tonight is the night for (some of) you lucky Americans! Are you excited?


----------



## MrDarragh (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm getting the physical copy for two reasons.

- It's soooo much cheaper.
- A lot more of a chance of getting it early.

I would've got the digital copy if it had of been cheaper, but then again even though I have fast internet. I bet the servers will be getting overloaded and slow, so that also played a part.


----------



## kalta (Jun 8, 2013)

MrDarragh said:


> I'm getting the physical copy for two reasons.
> 
> - It's soooo much cheaper.
> - A lot more of a chance of getting it early.
> ...



How is it cheaper? they both cost the same and not only that how is it a better chance of getting it? it a digital copy there's no chance you wont be able to get it.....


----------



## runekey (Jun 8, 2013)

Just over 17 hours to go! Will be downloading as soon as it's available on eShop. 

This will be my first eShop midnight buy. Any tips? When should I launch the eShop app? Right at midnight or wait a couple minutes or what?



MrDarragh said:


> I'm getting the physical copy for two reasons.
> 
> - It's soooo much cheaper.
> - A lot more of a chance of getting it early.



There are a lot of reasons to get physical over digital but neither of those are good reasons. Most places sell it for the same price as the eShop does- $35 USD. And if you haven't gotten an early physical copy by now it's not going to happen. Ma and Pa stores that broke street date are long since sold out everywhere. At least with digital you can get it in just a matter of hours from now.


----------



## Feraligator (Jun 8, 2013)

kalta said:


> How is it cheaper? they both cost the same and not only that how is it a better chance of getting it? it a digital copy there's no chance you wont be able to get it.....



Physical: ?29.99
Digital: ?34.99
This is for the UK.



runekey said:


> *There are a lot of reasons to get physical over digital but neither of those are good reasons*. Most places sell it for the same price as the eShop does- $35 USD. And if you haven't gotten an early physical copy by now it's not going to happen. Ma and Pa stores that broke street date are long since sold out everywhere. At least with digital you can get it in just a matter of hours from now.



Again, it's ?5 cheaper. 
Also, since GAME, our main game store, has good service, they can ship out the game 3 days early, so we can receive it one day earlier.

If you read his mini-profile, it clearly states "England", so we aren't getting the game "hours from now".


----------



## Torotix (Jun 8, 2013)

In Australia at least the physical and digital are pretty much exactly the same. Retail is about $58 at the very cheapest and eshop is $60. I went and bought my 2 x $30 eshop cards and also got $10 off with a voucher so I'll be getting my digital copy for $50


----------



## amped4jr88 (Jun 8, 2013)

Is this "party"/stream still on for tonight?


----------



## TomoEGoto (Jun 8, 2013)

I wouldn't have minded downloading the game if Nintendo had similar account transaction history like Sony, Valve, and Microsoft.
Since it doesn't, I'm sticking with physical, just until Nintendo comes around with the idea. Even though I can't play until noon tomorrow, it'll totally be worth... assuming my BB actually HAS my copy. 

Even though I am careful with my belongings, you never know when something is going to happen. Like my DS Lite that has finally gotten the wretched cracked hinge and a broken R-Trigger ('tis my special edition DS Lite too, ;_; )

Glad for anyone who's getting it on midnight, good luck though, I reckon the speeds of the download will be hindered since everyone who is downloading the game has the same idea.


----------



## Pudge (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm getting the physical copy just because I prefer having a physical copy of it, but I'll definitely stay up till midnight just to celebrate the fact that it's the release day.


----------



## Frosti (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm getting the physical copy for a few reasons:

1.)  im too worried about wiping my SD card by accident
2.)  scared of data corruption (What can go wrong will go wrong)
3.)  i cannot fathom paying the exact same price for a digital copy that you cannot hold in hands with plastic and cost materials (the things to make the card)  then the physical copy.  If the digital was cheaper then yes i would have downloaded it, but the same price and i can understand why a physical copy would cost because of packaging materials and stuff then a digital copy.


----------



## Sam (Jun 8, 2013)

T-minus 4 hours and 8 minutes for you Americans!


----------



## jPottie (Jun 8, 2013)

Too nervous something will go wrong with a download, so I'm going physical. Plus, I've never played AC before, so I'm worried I won't like it & I'd want to sell it... but I feel like I'm going to really, really love this game.


----------



## Nyarth (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm getting the physical copy for a few reasons as well.  Firstly I collect games, I like to have the original releases in a hard copy form, proudly on display in my game collection.  Also, me and my friends are all going out to get it together.  There is just something in that, which is more enjoyable than hanging out at our houses waiting for the copies to finish downloading.  I have no experience with the E-Shop other than demos, if it's true that it's not linked to your account but the hardware, that is even more reason to not purchase a download in my opinion.


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jun 8, 2013)

i have lost many many animal crossing games...i had to buy the 1 for gamecube once and i bought wild world twice and my friend also lost hers and had to buy it again...so shes getting the digital and im happy it comes on the bundle...plus for me its always there...and if something goes wrong or yada yada, i have a nice folder and files on my computer of receipts and product codes for any of my games digitally...plus i keep the email record. things do happen


----------



## Kurei (Jun 8, 2013)

I will be so getting this add midnight  here my code 3737-9628-7112 please add me if you wish and let me know if you did so i can add you


----------



## chronic (Jun 8, 2013)

MY NEW LIFE IS ONLY 4 HOURS AWAY


----------



## reeree (Jun 8, 2013)

hey  its almost time here is my fc  0490-5345-1908   add me hope to see you in game and we can trade fruit


----------



## LeAckerman (Jun 8, 2013)

If the stores are all sold out of the physical copies (which I doubt because I'm going super early) I will download the game. I can't wait though! Were all ready to turn our new leaves and start fresh.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 8, 2013)

In pre ordering tomorrow from GAME so hopefully ill get it Thursday woo! I despise you guys from America right now! Hehe have fun guys!


----------



## reeree (Jun 8, 2013)

forgot to give my name sweetheart  0490-5345-1908


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 8, 2013)

Sam said:


> So,will any of you be joining me in downloading the game as soon as the clock strikes midnight? Unfortunately, I'm in Europe so I'll have to wait until June 14th, but the excitement is still there!
> 
> If you're not downloading, is there a reason for this? Do you not trust downloads? Or just prefer hard copies?
> 
> ...



I feel bad for you...all of you who have to wait, I believe you are awesome because you have patience! ❤


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 8, 2013)

Sam said:


> So,will any of you be joining me in downloading the game as soon as the clock strikes midnight? Unfortunately, I'm in Europe so I'll have to wait until June 14th, but the excitement is still there!
> 
> If you're not downloading, is there a reason for this? Do you not trust downloads? Or just prefer hard copies?
> 
> ...



The collector part of me wants the physical copy of games. I only buy digital if that's the only way to get the game.

There's also the fact that digital copies can go away. I have some games and DLC I bought on the Xbox 360 that are no longer available on the marketplace. This means I can't re-download if I ever need to. If I lose my own digital copies, it's gone forever. I can't even rebuy it. I don't like that.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 8, 2013)

I prefer the physical card. And case.  ^^


----------



## Mikey (Jun 8, 2013)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## XieXie Antares (Jun 8, 2013)

Good thing about physical copy is that if you can't find your 3DS, you can still find the game card...unless the game card was inside the 3DS, then you've lost both.
I still like physical copy more, something to hold/collect makes it special


----------



## ACgirl1 (Jun 9, 2013)

KirbyHugger8D said:


> I'm getting a physical copy because I trust it more, I want the booklet, and I've had it preordered since the 3ds came out.  Also I'd rather not start this game when it's all dark and such.  I'm going to get up super early and force my mom to dive me to GameStop so I can buy it right away.



Omfg ME TOOOOOOO add me my FC on my.thingy not sig but on my a I thig.>_<

- - - Post Merge - - -



KirbyHugger8D said:


> I'm getting a physical copy because I trust it more, I want the booklet, and I've had it preordered since the 3ds came out.  Also I'd rather not start this game when it's all dark and such.  I'm going to get up super early and force my mom to dive me to GameStop so I can buy it right away.



Omfg ME TOOOOOOO add me my FC on my.thingy not sig but on my a I thig.>_<


----------



## Iced_Holly (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm one of those that prefer to get the physical copy of the game. I just like having a cartridge in hand. =)


----------



## Merelfantasy (Jun 10, 2013)

By 14th of June I'll have the bundle, on which the game is pre-installed, so I'll have a digital copy. The reason why I (besides the cute 3DS design) want this, is because I want to have the game with me at all times. Animal Crossing is THE game that relaxes me when I'm stressed (which is quite often) & because the game is the same as irl time.


----------

